# opinion on which press tool



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys (gal's) my apologies if this has already been covered but I searched back and didn't see it. I'm taking the plunge and starting my own business, mostly remodel, service and smaller houses if I can get them. I'm in the process of tooling up and am looking to get either the milwaukee m12 propress or the m18 as I am pretty heavily tooled up with the m18 fuel stuff. My thoughts are that the m12 obviously less expensive and get in tighter spots also would be enough to handle 90% of residential work but still limits possible work. On the other hand the m18 is a heafty investment (with all the heads) but crimps all sizes the 12 will plus 1-1/2" and 2" plus the ability to get the heads to do gas (black iron) in the future. Having the ability to crimp a fitting into an existing gas line can be a real time saver, I have used the rigid mega press for gas with my previous employer. Not looking for the sweat vs press debate, just looking for some second opinions or thought on rationalizing the purchase.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have tried the M18 one time pressing 3". The 18 Will also press 4" I believe.
Unless you work on bigger commercial I would not bother with the 18 at least not for now.

The 18 is heavy and big and in the last 5 years time I have only used a 2" press 2 times and an 1-1/2" press maybe 3-4 times.

The 12 is light weight compared to the 18 and smaller so it can get in almost anywhere. The 12 goes up to 1-1/4" copper but I don't know about black iron. Black iron we normally just screw on an cast fitting and go flexible line from there but we don't do much gas line.

I would definitely go with the M12 unless you see yourself pressing a lot of 1-1/2" or bigger or a lot of black iron. If you almost only will do residential and not a lot of black iron the 12 is the way to go.

Don't get me wrong, the 18 is a great machine but it's big and heavy and is more specialised for big commercial jobs and that is where it shines.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks "The Dane", I probably will get the 12v in the end but will still struggle with the thought that I'm tying my hands a bit by not having the ability to expand to gas and bigger pipe if needed. I can work the cost out to about $1000 difference between it and the 12v as I have a 10% off and Home Depot has the 18 with the heads for 3099 and they're throwing in a deep cut fuel band saw w/battery. I would sell the band saw as I already have one and shave another 300 off. decisions.....desicions.....


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I completely get what you are saying. I am starting to slowly tool up and get ready myself for starting my own business in 1.5-2 years from now. If you think you would use the bigger sizes often enough then go for the 18.

I would not do much gas line that could not be cast and not much big press stuff. For that reason I would just live with the rare little bit of black iron threading or couple of 1-1/2" 2" sweat fittings over dealing with the extra weight and size all the time for normal small size service work. Or just rent the bigger press machine from the supply house for a day.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

I second the M12 propress. I think the M18 is great but like stated unless you are doing a lot of commercial work, the M18 would be a pain to lug around all day. The M12 can get into tighter spots than the M18.


----------



## GlensidePlumber (Jun 21, 2016)

I have the 12. I do 99% residential service. My supply house will loan me the big gun if needed. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

I've had problems with Rigid and Milwaukee propresses, but I would say that Rigid is definitely the better option. Every Milwaukee I have ever used struggles to do more than one press without having to reset the battery and/or jaws. Rigids have the same problems, just not as often in my experience.

My next press tool will either be Viega, Dewalt, or Makita. I still expect the same trouble but might as well try something new.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

PlumbdogTim said:


> I've had problems with Rigid and Milwaukee propresses, but I would say that Rigid is definitely the better option. Every Milwaukee I have ever used struggles to do more than one press without having to reset the battery and/or jaws. Rigids have the same problems, just not as often in my experience.
> 
> My next press tool will either be Viega, Dewalt, or Makita. I still expect the same trouble but might as well try something new.


Makita one is what we use at work(we have one rigid), and by far the makita kicks ass. It will press a lot of fittings before you need to change the battery. I have very few if any resets to do on the jaws.


----------



## Mikeob1998 (Apr 22, 2018)

I think Ridgid’s 12v press tool is rated for 1/2” and 3/4” black iron. That’s my only hang up on deciding between that and the Milwaukee 12v.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I started a few years ago with the large Ridgid press and now all of my guys have the smaller Ridgid 18v press. The large press now sits at the shop as a backup and for larger jobs. 
Added a 2" bypass at a restaurant this week for $2800. In at 6 am, out at 930 am. Press, press, press, done.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Always had the compact rigid (210?) in my work truck with my previous employer, great little tool up to 1-1/4". To my knowledge the megapress jaws (for black iron) only fit the standard rigid. Maybe the newer stuff is different, that would be great for smaller black pipe.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got the m12 and haven't had any issues yet. My brother has the 12v Ridgid with Bluetooth and hasn't had any issues either. Most of our work is 1" and under which is why we went 12v. 
Like others have stated, it depends on your use. If you get a lot of work with bigger lines it would be worth getting the bigger machine. If not then just get the 12v and rent or borrow the big one when needed. 
One thing that threw me off was that my brother's Ridgid makes a loud click at the end of the press and the jaws are a bit difficult to remove from the fitting. Mine doesn't click at the end and I rarely have trouble removing the jaws from the fitting. I thought maybe mine isn't clamping tight enough so I did a test to see how much force was needed to remove the fitting. They were about the same.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I've got the m12 and haven't had any issues yet. My brother has the 12v Ridgid with Bluetooth and hasn't had any issues either. Most of our work is 1" and under which is why we went 12v.
> Like others have stated, it depends on your use. If you get a lot of work with bigger lines it would be worth getting the bigger machine. If not then just get the 12v and rent or borrow the big one when needed.
> One thing that threw me off was that my brother's Ridgid makes a loud click at the end of the press and the jaws are a bit difficult to remove from the fitting. Mine doesn't click at the end and I rarely have trouble removing the jaws from the fitting. I thought maybe mine isn't clamping tight enough so I did a test to see how much force was needed to remove the fitting. They were about the same.


So about how much force did it take to remove a fitting?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not sure on the exact force needed, my method was not highly scientific. I made a square with 4 90's and about 8" of pipe in between. I then positioned a bottle jack as close to the 90's as I could get it. I then measured how many degrees on the pump handle were needed before they popped off. 
After that, just for my curiosity and amusement, I hooked the pipes on to a branch and did a couple pull ups. I weigh about 230 lbs but neither one of the joints popped off.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Now what about the short throw tool vs the regular tool? Im looking to get in and its sounding like Makita is the source


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Florida Plumber said:


> Makita one is what we use at work(we have one rigid), and by far the makita kicks ass. It will press a lot of fittings before you need to change the battery. I have very few if any resets to do on the jaws.[/
> 
> what about buying a used one?
> 
> ...


----------

